# 50lb mono line vs 50lb mono leader!!!!



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

looking at either berkley big game line or berkley big game leader to use as a shock leader' which 1 would you prefer!!!!:fishing:


----------



## The Crew (Jul 8, 2007)

Big Game Line - Shock leader absorps the power of the cast.


----------



## HellRhaY (Jul 6, 2007)

i use a mono line as shock leader.
the only diffrence between both is the diameter size, leader has always a larger diameter than the ordinary main line.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

I use mono line, its cheaper.


----------



## Cobia Seeker (Mar 19, 2002)

Cdog said:


> I use mono line, its cheaper.


Ditto........


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

What LB test are yu tying it to? Anyway MONO !

I use 50lb Ande Backcountry mono and tie it up to 17 to 20 lb test and has worked just fine.


----------



## earl of DC (Jul 7, 2007)

tying it to 50lb - 65lb braid!!!:fishing:


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

bigpapamd1 said:


> tying it to 50lb - 65lb braid!!!:fishing:


20 - 25 twist bimmini on the braid -no-name er...Bristol knot : 40-50lbs mono Back Country / regular Ande or Suffix Superior.


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

Al, there is no surf fishing in Bristol, it's land locked. Why do peeps call it a no name knot? Fishing paper I used to read, Anglers Times, called it a leader knot. At least thats spellable unlike bihimimimnnihi


----------



## Teddy (May 14, 2006)

Never have used Braid so I'll let the ones who know about braid take over I use mono on mono.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

bimini. supposed to use more wraps, 25-40 so they say anyway. 

finish up with a no-name/sosin knot or a double nail knot. either of these combos will give you near 100percent.

if your feeling lazy, a no name or double nail will work just fine.


----------

